
RequestMappingInfoHandlerMethodMappingNamingStrategy - i04n
https://docs.spring.io/spring/docs/current/javadoc-api/org/springframework/web/servlet/mvc/method/RequestMappingInfoHandlerMethodMappingNamingStrategy.html
======
Snowalker
I didn't know why ycombinator is not responsive anymore until I saw this title
:(

------
i04n
This is nuts.

